# نكت جديدة عن الثورة



## bob (5 مارس 2011)

*1-أنباء عن العثور علي كل أغطية كوكا كولا اللي عليها الجادون داخل مقر أمن الدولة
2-الصعايدة لسة واقفين فى التحرير .. بيطالبو باقالة الريس
3-حمار هربان من ليبيا وصل المغرب وقفوة سألوه بتجرى ليه؟.
قالهم : القذافي أمر بذبح كل البقر !
قالوله : بس انت حمار مش بقرة ؟
قالهم : طب حد يروح يفهمه
4-ضابط جيش قال لمجند : حظر التجوال هيبتدي الساعه ٩.. الساعة ٩ و دقيقه لو شفت اي حد اضربه بالنارعلي طول ..الساعه ٨ و نص عدي واحد قام المجند ضربه مات .. الظابط قالوا اية الي عملتوا ده يا حمار الساعه لسه ٨ و نص ،،، قالوا يا فاندم ده ابن عمي وساكن بعيد ومش هيلحق يوصل*
*5-واحد لقي الفانوس السحري ودعكه.. طلعله العفريت وقاله: شبيك لبيك تطلب أيه؟ قاله الراجل: أنا عايز كوبري بين القاهرة وأسوان. العفريت قاله: دي صعبة قوي.. نقي حاجة تانية. الراجل قاله: خلاص خلي حسني مبارك يسيب الحكم. العفريت قاله: انت عايز الكوبري رايح جاي؟ ولا رايح بس؟*
*6-اتنين محششين فى مصر واحد سئل التانى طب لو فوزنا على الحكومه هانعمل إيه ؟... رد عليه التانى وقاله هانلعب النهائى مع تونس*
*7-الشيطان شاف 3 مليون بيصلوا في ميدان التحرير راح مصوت وقال الله يخرب بيتك يا مبارك بقالي 30 سنة أضلل فيهم وأنت بعماليك السودا دي تخليهم يتجمعوا ويصلوا ؟ وهتف مع المتظاهرين "يسقط يسقط حسني مبارك"!) *


----------



## marcelino (6 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *4-ضابط جيش قال لمجند : حظر التجوال هيبتدي الساعه ٩.. الساعة ٩ و دقيقه لو شفت اي حد اضربه بالنارعلي طول ..الساعه ٨ و نص عدي واحد قام المجند ضربه مات .. الظابط قالوا اية الي عملتوا ده يا حمار الساعه لسه ٨ و نص ،،، قالوا يا فاندم ده ابن عمي وساكن بعيد ومش هيلحق يوصل*


 

*ههههههههههه حلوووووة *​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

هههههههههه جامدين اوي

في انتظار المزيد

تسلم ايدك


----------



## bob (6 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههههههه حلوووووة *​



*يا باشا تلميذك هههههههههههههه
متاخدش علي كده *


----------



## bob (6 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه جامدين اوي
> 
> في انتظار المزيد
> 
> تسلم ايدك



*شكرا روزي لمرورك 
انشاء الله المزيد حيجي في السكة هههههههههههه*


----------



## govany shenoda (6 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه
عجبتني خالص بتاع المجند وبتاعت الحمار
تسلم ايدك


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههه
جامدين جدا 
شكرا على النكت ​


----------



## kalimooo (6 مارس 2011)

حلوييييين كتير

مشكووووووووور


----------



## bob (6 مارس 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> عجبتني خالص بتاع المجند وبتاعت الحمار
> تسلم ايدك


*ميرسي ليكي علي مرورك و تشجيعك
الرب يباركك*


----------



## bob (6 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههههه
> جامدين جدا
> شكرا على النكت ​


*ميرسي ليك علي مرورك كوكو
الرب يباركك*


----------



## bob (6 مارس 2011)

كليمو قال:


> حلوييييين كتير
> 
> مشكووووووووور


*العفو كليمو مرورك احلي
الرب يباركك*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (6 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههه
حلووووين اوووي
مرسي ليك​


----------



## اكيلا__________ (6 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههه
شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 مارس 2011)

*لا بجد كلهم أحلى من بعض :t33:
ميرسى يابوب *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههه*
*حلوين كلهم*​


----------



## انريكي (6 مارس 2011)

حلوين اوي 

هههههههههههههههههه

الرب يباركك


----------



## HappyButterfly (6 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههههههه
حلوين اوى
ميرسى لك كتير
*​


----------



## bob (7 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> حلووووين اوووي
> مرسي ليك​


*ميرسي ليكي انت علي مرورك
الرب يباركك*


----------



## bob (7 مارس 2011)

اكيلا__________ قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> شكراااااااااااااااااااا


*العفو اختي 
و شكرا علي مرورك
*


----------



## bob (7 مارس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *لا بجد كلهم أحلى من بعض :t33:
> ميرسى يابوب *​


*العفو اختي كوبتك مرمر 
و ميرسي علي مرورك*


----------



## bob (7 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> *حلوين كلهم*​



*ميرسي ليكي روكة 
و ميرسي علي مرورك*


----------



## bob (7 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> حلوين اوي
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> الرب يباركك


*ميرسي ليك اخي انريكي 
و ميرسي لمرورك*


----------



## bob (7 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> حلوين اوى
> ميرسى لك كتير
> *​


*ميرسي ليكي اختي HappyButterfly
و ميرسي لمرورك
*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (7 مارس 2011)

> 2-الصعايدة لسة واقفين فى التحرير .. بيطالبو باقالة الريس



*هههههههههههههه*


----------



## just member (7 مارس 2011)

هههههههههه
حلوة اكتير
شكرا الك


----------



## مريم12 (8 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههه
حلوووووووووين اوى
ولا اخر نكتة دى تحفة
ميررررسى يا بوب
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## bob (8 مارس 2011)

just member قال:


> هههههههههه
> حلوة اكتير
> شكرا الك


*شكرا ليك و علي مرورك
*


----------



## bob (8 مارس 2011)

كيرلس الأورشليمي قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*


*شكرا ليكي اخي كيرلس 
و شكرا علي مرورك
*


----------



## iBOLA (8 مارس 2011)

:fun_lol:


----------



## أنجيلا (8 مارس 2011)

*-حمار هربان من ليبيا وصل المغرب وقفوة سألوه بتجرى ليه؟.
قالهم : القذافي أمر بذبح كل البقر !
قالوله : بس انت حمار مش بقرة ؟
قالهم : طب حد يروح يفهمه*

روعة ده تسلم اديك


----------



## bob (10 مارس 2011)

iBOLA قال:


> :fun_lol:



*ههههههههه خير الكلام ما قل و دل
شكرا اخي علي مرورك*


----------



## bob (10 مارس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *-حمار هربان من ليبيا وصل المغرب وقفوة سألوه بتجرى ليه؟.
> قالهم : القذافي أمر بذبح كل البقر !
> قالوله : بس انت حمار مش بقرة ؟
> قالهم : طب حد يروح يفهمه*
> ...


*ميرسي ليكي اختي كتير
و ميرسي ليكي علي مرورك*


----------



## النهيسى (10 مارس 2011)

فى منتهى الجمال
هههههههههههههه
شكرا جدااااااااا​


----------



## dodo jojo (30 مايو 2011)

هههههههههههههههه..حلوين اوى اوى اوى..ميرسي اوى تحفه بجد


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (30 مايو 2011)

هههههههههههه 
حلوين جدا شكرا ليك


----------



## باسبوسا (1 يونيو 2011)

ميرررررررررررررررسى اوى اوى اوى يا bob .


----------



## bob (1 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا ليكوا كلكم علي زوقكم
النهيسى
dodo jojo
مسيحية مصرية
باسبوسا*
:999::999:


----------

